# Propel Advanced 3 - 2014



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I have the Propel Advanced 3 and love the bike outside of one annoyance I've had so far. The front brake scrubs on the front wheel and I can't seem to adjust it so that it doesn't. It is hitting on the right side, i.e. the drive side. Clearance on the other side is great and honestly if the front wheel were absolutely perfect... it wouldn't matter but it the front wheel isn't perfectly true. 

Has anyone else had this issue and what did you do to fix it?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Firstly, you can adjust the set up via the screws on the underside of the callipers.

However, if you correct this set up via the screws it sometimes won't correct as the coiled springs in the frame get clogged up with dirt and grime. I switched at that point to Fouriers. Best upgrade to the Propel you can consider. Well worth it.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

I found a file from Giant here for brake setup: https://www.giant-bicycles.com/backoffice/_upload_in/Propel Brake Setup Tips.pdf

It looks like my brakes have four washer as spacers on each side of the bolt of the pad, the diagram only has two... maybe too many spacers put in by the bike shop? I've got plenty of clearance on the non-drive side but I'm almost sittin on the rim on the drive side... the pics are a bit deceiving there is lots of clearance on one side almost none on the other. 















Not sure about which bolt you're talking about... the pivot bolt?



izza said:


> Firstly, you can adjust the set up via the screws on the underside of the callipers.
> 
> However, if you correct this set up via the screws it sometimes won't correct as the coiled springs in the frame get clogged up with dirt and grime. I switched at that point to Fouriers. Best upgrade to the Propel you can consider. Well worth it.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes. Pivot bolt.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

izza said:


> Yes. Pivot bolt.


I took the right side apart last night to make sure the spring was right, etc. It seems like the silver spring is much weaker than the black spring on the other side. It's my theory at this point that the silver spring just isn't stout enough to pull it back over and have good clearance... I wonder if your Fouriers simply just have a better spring setup since they seem to be pretty much the same otherwise.? 

Will recheck to see of messing with the pivot bolt will help any.


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

With the Fouriers they have sealed springs that are much sturdier.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Well it's been 4 months now and I'm still waiting for my SL0. But from what I've been told by my LBS Giant have addressed the brake issue with the late 14 and 15 Propels. I was told that these new brakes are almost identical to the performance of the Fouriers. Anyone can chime in on this?


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

izza said:


> With the Fouriers they have sealed springs that are much sturdier.


Still no success in getting these adjusted and a bit bummed over it honestly. I had read a review where the 13 model was plagued with these issues but had been resolved with the 14 model... I'm not finding that to be true. 

Having the front brakes scrub just isn't good and this is a brand new bike. Will keep at it I suppose and/or drop it back at the bike shop to let them have a crack at it. 

As you mention, I'm thinking the springs really are key here, especially after pulling them apart and understanding their mechanics a bit.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

@xeon so the brakes that you have are the upgraded ones? And still crappy performance? Dang guess I'll have to get the Fouriers when my bike arrives. And that'll be another $300 or so in additional cost 😔


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

kukula said:


> @xeon so the brakes that you have are the upgraded ones? And still crappy performance? Dang guess I'll have to get the Fouriers when my bike arrives. And that'll be another $300 or so in additional cost 


I don't know honestly and your post regarding early 14 bikes potentially having the problematic brakes gives me some hope to get a manufacture resolution if anything. They MAYBE the initial early part of the year brakes (on my bike) model deployment if they did indeed correct something mid-year.


----------



## kukula (Feb 23, 2008)

Have you contacted your LBS about this matter? Maybe they can help you make a claim with Giant. IiRC someone in the forum made a claim and Giant upgraded his brake, even letting him keep his old ones


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

1) I thought I got the Fouriers for less than $300. Memory was £130

2) Giant UK tech guy said 2015 brakes are much better than carbon 2014's and close to Fourier in performance.


----------



## TJay74 (Sep 9, 2012)

I had this issue on my Propel Advanced frame build as well. I found that the pre-bent cable housing that goes into the caliper was keeping tension on the caliper and pulling it to the other side. I adjusted the curved bend of that cable and got the caliper to side evenly at that point.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have had the 2015 propel advanced1 for a bit over a month and have not had any issue like that with my brakes...and I find them much easier to adjust than standard road bike brakes.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Going to engage my bike shop on this. I've done the tinkering and they're no better or worse. Thanks all for the input, much appreciated!


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Giant really should have done a better job on these brakes. I sure hope they don't put them on the new TCR when it's released next year.


----------

